# stacco interno



## cporzio44

Buongiorno a tutti,
mi trovo per la prima volta a tradurre uno scenario dall'italiano al francese e non saprei come tradurre:

stacco interno (un'interruzione all'interno di una scena, con o senza cambio di scena)
C.V. (come visto da)

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## cporzio44

in maniera letterale si potrebbe dire découpage interne  e C.V. (comme vu par), o magari  Point de Vue, ispirandosi all'inglese. Ma magari i termini tecnici consolidati sono diversi...
Grazie


----------



## Fooler

Ciao cporzio e benvenut@ nel Forum,

Non so nulla di tecniche cinematografiche ma se questo può esserti utile...


----------



## Aliph

Non m’intendo molto di teatro a livello tecnico.
Ma forse si tratta di cinema e stacco si riferisce a un taglio “coupe” con cambiamento di scena.
_Glossaire du cinéma — Wikipédia_


----------



## cporzio44

Fooler said:


> Ciao cporzio e benvenut@ nel Forum,
> 
> Non so nulla di tecniche cinematografiche ma se questo può esserti utile...


grazie mille, ora guardo!



Aliph said:


> Non m’intendo molto di teatro a livello tecnico.
> Ma forse si tratta di cinema e stacco si riferisce a un taglio “coupe” con cambiamento di scena.
> _Glossaire du cinéma — Wikipédia_



la scenografa non mi ha precisato come sarebbe stato realizzato; lo traduco per un premio.
questo famoso "stacco interno" (cioè all'interno di una scena) si direbbe quindi coupe interne secondo te oppure?
grazie mille!


----------



## Aliph

@cporzio44 , scusami ma ho dubbi a proposito di ciò che ho scritto prima. Pensavo a _coupe_ come il passaggio fra due piani. Speriamo che ci siano altri suggerimenti di persone più competenti in materia.


----------



## cporzio44

Grazie comunque!


----------

